# A Few Newbe Questions



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

Thanks in advance.

1) Where do you keep your sewer hose? I know that in my outback the bumper can be used, but it will not fit with the end that go into the ground and the one that good to the trailer? Do you take them off and store the hose in the bumper? Or do you have another plan.

2) I have an 310FRL and in the basement I want to add some coffee cup hooks to the frame to hold my tools, like the awning tool and the jack tool, is that going to hurt the frame at all? i was going to drill a small pilot hole to get it started.

3) If I only am running on battery power is it same to move the slide outs, out? So we are in storage and there is no power nearby, we are trying to pack and arrange everything, but I am worried about the battery charge?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I store the sewer hose in the bumper and the end fittings in a plastic bag in a compartment.
You should be fine adding a couple of hangers as long as you don't over do it.
The battery will open and close the slide with no problem. If you don't have power and are worried about just hook the line to your truck and it will keep it charged while you do it.

Have a good time


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1 - The bumper should work for the hose and the first hose fitting on each end. There are sometimes adapters that will need to be stored separately and a rubbermaid bin is a good place for those parts. Along with rubber gloves and a garden hose that you only use for the sewer.

2 - Add all the hooks you want.

3 - The batteries when charged should allow you to extend and retract the slide a number of times without issue but if it has been in storage a while and the battery was not properly charged you may get the slide out but then not back in. So there are a number of things you can do in that circumstance.
A - Carry a fully charged spare battery from home.
B - Jumper cables from your truck to the trailer
C - If you have time and your planning to tow the trailer away. Connect up and leave the truck run while you fiddle in the trailer. You "should" get enough supporting charge to allow you to move the slide.
D - Manually close the slide with a ratchet.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> 1 - The bumper should work for the hose and the first hose fitting on each end. There are sometimes adapters that will need to be stored separately and a rubbermaid bin is a good place for those parts. Along with rubber gloves and a garden hose that you only use for the sewer.
> 
> 2 - Add all the hooks you want.
> 
> ...


E - Add solar so your batteries are always topped up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> 1 - The bumper should work for the hose and the first hose fitting on each end. There are sometimes adapters that will need to be stored separately and a rubbermaid bin is a good place for those parts. Along with rubber gloves and a garden hose that you only use for the sewer.
> 
> 2 - Add all the hooks you want.
> 
> ...


E - Add solar so your batteries are always topped up.








[/quote]

F - Generator


----------



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the answers. I re-read my post and I could tell that I posted it last night. I am glad that you could understand it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

For sewer hose storage i mounted a square pvc post cover and used the end covers for doors. works really good for me. i can also store everything in it, two hoses 10 and 15 foot, clear 45 degree piece and the 90 degree that goes into the ground. check my link travels and things in my signature and go to mods.

For storage in the basement i use large brackets some small brackets and small hooks. all screwed to the frame (studs). For some of the lighter thing you can also use velcro strips that are made for hanging or holding things. Some come with a hole and grommet to put a screw through.

I also have some anchor points in the floor to keep things from moving.

And everything CamperAndy said about the batteries.


----------

